# Which raw meaty bones safe for a toy puppy



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

hiya. my toy is thirteen weeks today, and she's been having chicken wings since she was seven weeks old. i will let her have a chew on pig trotters and lamb necks after my next vist to the butchers. she is currantly on biscuits (kibble) for her breakfast with mainly raw minces for her other meals but will be swapping her over to a full raw diet over the next couple of weeks


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm starting to just think about foregoing the kibble....but if I did kibble to is doing the raw in the morning and the kibble in the evening appropriate?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a toy also. I started him at about the same age, he might have been a little older. I feed him a chicken neck along with his commercial raw (aunt Jenni). If his poop gets too firm I feed him a chicken heart or gizzard. You can get the necks at the grocery store as well as packages of mixed chicken hearts and gizzards. I find the chicken neck to be the perfect size for my toy. He loves them and his teeth look they should star in a doggie toothpaste ad. Some will tell you to feed all raw or all kibble. I did both for a few days and then switched to raw as Swizzle wasnot interested in kibble anymore. He is funny. He turns up his nose at commercial dog treats and will only eat ones I make. The only exception is dried liver bits which he loves.


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooooh my gooooodness!! Gibby had his first RMB tonight (full chicken wing)! He was in heaven! And I just loved listening to him crunch in delight!! :love2: 

Question though: my hubs was freaking out about how messy he was - and indeed he was - it was quite funny actually. all paws were a little reddened as well as his hair around his mouth. How do we ensure that he is cleaned well enough to be around us afterwards without contaminating everything? What do you do?


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Double post


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Perhaps this was because it was his first bone. I have trained Swizzle trained to eat on a towel. When he is finished eating into the washer the towel goes. Swizzle doesn't seem to get anything on his fur. Perhaps your dog just needs practice.


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Perhaps this was because it was his first bone. I have trained Swizzle trained to eat on a towel. When he is finished eating into the washer the towel goes. Swizzle doesn't seem to get anything on his fur. Perhaps your dog just needs practice.


i like that idea! i think i might try that! so i just took some bath wipes and cleaned him up for now. but he should be ok right? and what about him licking us then? He gives lots of kisses


----------

